
Mom Faces Jail for Recording Daughter’s Bullies - curtis
https://www.usnews.com/news/national-news/articles/2017-11-28/mom-faces-jail-for-recording-daughters-bullies
======
curtis
I think there might be a use for recording devices which record an _encrypted_
record which can then only be played back as part of a due process
investigation. I think the due process requirements could largely be enforced
by proper key management -- basically the keys would be stored in escrow with
independent (and disinterested) entities.

